# re-Moved: Blame wasting disease on game ranching terry



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

re-Moved: Blame wasting disease on game ranching terry

terry, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

Moved: Blame wasting disease on game ranching

terry

i did not remove this thread, apparently a moderator did? so i was wondering if we at least get an explanation as to why it was removed, just curious. the thread had been there for some time. i did not write the article, it was a newspaper article. just curious as to why the thread was banned?

i appreciate the privilege posting here, but if my posts are going to be deleted, please at least tell us why, so i can correct the error. i will abide by rules, but need to know what rules i broke. 

thank you,

kind regards, terry


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

TERRY; COULD HAVE BEEN SOMETHING I POSTED ON THE THREAD, SOME FACTS CONTRADICTING THE ILLUSIONARY CONCEPT THAT IT IS ONLY THE GAME FARMS THAT SPREAD DISEASE. are you doing any fishing ?e.fairbanks


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

e. fairbanks said:


> TERRY; COULD HAVE BEEN SOMETHING I POSTED ON THE THREAD, SOME FACTS CONTRADICTING THE ILLUSIONARY CONCEPT THAT IT IS ONLY THE GAME FARMS THAT SPREAD DISEASE. are you doing any fishing ?e.fairbanks



thanks for answering, not sure if it was me or what?


about fishing?

nope, still repairing/rebuilding post IKE. want to get my boys over here soon to rebuild the pier asap (PIER AND LIGHTS GONE, piling still there), just got the bulkhead et al put back, and the backyard with dirt and sod. damn storm took the backyard too, including the garage and apartment (insurance and or fema did not cover those). oh well, we'll get her put back for next hurricane season, see what that brings. 1st time in 100 years that water came over that hill. scarey too when it did. :yikes:


no fishing yet, water temp has not hit the magic 70 degrees. holding about 65
degrees i think. water was pretty the other day too, trout green. them big sows ought to be cruiseing the shoreline soon, if they are not already. time to soak a live 4 inch mullet ought to be just around the corner, or free shrimp a live 12 count, or maybe a big croaker, a bit early for that though. bay is full of redfish, specs should be good to this year. flounder are running thin. they are cutting the limit to 5 from 10. several days after Ike parks and wildlife did a gill net survey and the trout and redfish were fine.















[/IMG]http://static.texashuntfish.com/pics/2008/07/19/large/442ed2fc-1b72-46ee-b3e8-908ba4d4461a.jpg[/IMG]



http://static.texashuntfish.com/pics/2008/07/15/large/5566f2f4-1e13-4cfc-8d9d-6fc3bb4dfae1.jpg[IMG]



[IMG]http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_gwMAfd8g9xo/SQY6FeV1PmI/AAAAAAAAAEA/EIeGwcKZ7pE/s320/IMG_0442[IMG]



[IMG]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_gwMAfd8g9xo/SVBMiGvbrfI/AAAAAAAAAGY/eT8SKjsWhiI/s320/020.JPG[IMG]


----------

